# "Retiring" from SAT



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Since moving to Mexico in 2007, I have been working part-time as a free-lance English teacher and every month paid taxes to SAT. This is how I was able to get an FM3 lucrativa and renew it annually, which I did for 4 years. Last year I was granted a Residente Permanente card, which allows me to work legally but does not require that I do so to maintain my resident status. I have not been teaching for awhile and thus have not been paying taxes to the Mexican government. I've been in touch with my accountant here who has told me that he can in essence "retire" me from SAT over the internet, but that I should make sure it won't cause me any legal problems in the future.

I was wondering if any other forum members have been in this situation and what they did. Of course, I'm looking for anecdotal information, not legal advice.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Since moving to Mexico in 2007, I have been working part-time as a free-lance English teacher and every month paid taxes to SAT. This is how I was able to get an FM3 lucrativa and renew it annually, which I did for 4 years. Last year I was granted a Residente Permanente card, which allows me to work legally but does not require that I do so to maintain my resident status. I have not been teaching for awhile and thus have not been paying taxes to the Mexican government. I've been in touch with my accountant here who has told me that he can in essence "retire" me from SAT over the internet, but that I should make sure it won't cause me any legal problems in the future.
> 
> I was wondering if any other forum members have been in this situation and what they did. Of course, I'm looking for anecdotal information, not legal advice.


I need to do that. I paid taxes in 2010 and 2011. Since then I haven't made any money but I haven't told SAT, nor have I filed for the past year and a half or two. I really need to talk to them. I am obviously not the one to give you advice.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Most probably, what they do is to declare You in "suspension de actividades" I've done that and had no problems, unless...your bank account shows deposits on a regular basis, then you get a call from SAT


----------

